# Could my cat be a Chartreux?



## TaylorMonroeee (Jun 8, 2014)

My mother and I found this cat, a stray, in our neighborhood around Labor Day weekend. We took him in, and started trying to find out what breed he was and came across the breed called a Chartreux and learned about the breed. Out cat, whom we named Misery, has the exact personality and description as the breed.


----------



## krazykatman (Jun 9, 2014)

He sure does look like 1. Or Russian blue. What an adorable little guy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Chances are slim to none if he was dumped. It's a pretty rare breed and expensive, so the chances of someone letting him go are pretty slim. He could have gotten out on his own, though. Did you check the "lost" ads, post a "found" ad, or have him checked for a microchip?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I've read that Russian Blue's have green eyes and Chartreaux have golden eyes.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

He is lovely! Definitely a blue gray coat, how pretty! I used to have a stray kitty who looked like a maine ****, maybe a mix, but we will never know. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Chances are slim to none.

Very pretty kitty.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

He looks like my dearly departed Wally. I thought the Chartr. had a bigger/rounder head, but don't quote me on it.
He is beautiful.
How lucky for you both that he has a home and someone to love him and care for him, no matter what he is!

editing to add, I found this on the cat fancy site...does your baby smile?? 

The Chartreux is a study in contrasts. Often described as a “potato on toothpicks,” the Chartreux has a robust body, broad shoulders and a deep chest, all complemented by medium short, finely boned legs. The Chartreux is well muscled, which would enable the cat to meet its obligation as the fine mouser it is reputed to be in French literature. Unlike any other cat, the Chartreux’s blue fur is medium in length and woolly, with the proper coat breaking at the neck, chest, and flanks. A dense undercoat gives it resistance to the elements and a feeling of sheep’s wool. 
The Chartreux is known for its smile. The rounded head with its softly contoured forehead tapers to a narrowed muzzle. This gives the Chartreux an image of smiling. The nose is straight with a slight stop at eye level. The Chartreux’s eyes are one of its most endearing features. They are rounded, but not as round as the Persian’s. The outer corners curve slightly upward. Color ranges from gold to copper, the latter being most preferred by breeders. This preference could actually describe the Chartreux as a “sweet potato on toothpicks.” The ears should be medium in height and width, set high and erect on the head. Most importantly, the Chartreux should enjoy being handled for exhibition.


----------



## krazykatman (Jun 9, 2014)

marie73 said:


> Chances are slim to none if he was dumped. It's a pretty rare breed and expensive, so the chances of someone letting him go are pretty slim. He could have gotten out on his own, though. Did you check the "lost" ads, post a "found" ad, or have him checked for a microchip?


I have to agree with this. Check him for a chip. Somebody's heart could be breaking with out their little friend. I would enjoy him more knowing that nobody is missing him.


----------



## TaylorMonroeee (Jun 8, 2014)

krazykatman said:


> I have to agree with this. Check him for a chip. Somebody's heart could be breaking with out their little friend. I would enjoy him more knowing that nobody is missing him.


We did have him checked for a microchip, and we also looked everywhere for a lost cat sign. It was the first thing we did. We thought he was a stray by how boney and scrawny he was, but had him checked anyways.


----------



## TaylorMonroeee (Jun 8, 2014)

wallycat said:


> He looks like my dearly departed Wally. I thought the Chartr. had a bigger/rounder head, but don't quote me on it.
> He is beautiful.
> How lucky for you both that he has a home and someone to love him and care for him, no matter what he is!
> 
> editing to add, I found this on the cat fancy site...does your baby smile??


He does have a smile, and the description fits his looks.


----------



## krazykatman (Jun 9, 2014)

TaylorMonroeee said:


> We did have him checked for a microchip, and we also looked everywhere for a lost cat sign. It was the first thing we did. We thought he was a stray by how boney and scrawny he was, but had him checked anyways.


Oh good. I'm so glad he found you.


----------



## demichan (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow, he is very beautiful. Those eyes!


----------

